# Auto Detox: Ford Focus RS 2009



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ford Focus RS Frozen White

A new car protection detail opting for one of my wax upgrades

An excellent choice for a deep clean & protect, suitable for your new or used car from the winter elements

Tuesday saw me off down the A14 to Camebridge once again to carry out a new car protection detail on this lovely Focus RS, the owner & I have been in contact over the past few months while a delivery date was sorted for him by the dealer.

He has added a few personal touches that really suit the car white powder coated wheels, some painted bits in the engine bay here & there plus painted bonnet vents,I quite liked the look of this one





































The process of my protection detail was followed:
· wheel arches
· alloys & tyres
· door shuts
· 2 bucket wash
· tar removal
· clay of paint work & glass
· pure filtered water rinse
· paint cleansed
· wax applied
· exhaust cleaned
· arches dressed
· tyres dressed
· glass cleaned inside & outside
· interior hoovered & plastics cleaned

Arches




























Alloys


















Foam










Seals & fuel cap



















Double bucket method










Tar - clay & pure filtered water rinse

Dried










Cleansed with Swissvax cleaner fluid via DA shuts by hand



















Watch it they bite !










A vintage carnauba wax applied & due to the intermittent drizzle buffed every other panel, all the other outlined details were taken care of before the owner kindly moved the car for a few finished shots


























































































































































Time on this protection detail 7 hours

Cheers
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome job mate, love these cars so much!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Baz, looks pretty good with the white alloys.:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

very nice, love the touches the owner had had done


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a great finished job, I would have done the wheels in black  after having the bonnet vents done in black to match the front grille/lower bumper, just seems to notlook right to me :lol:

Great job, and some very cheeky finished pics


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice one.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Barry.
Some nice shots also.
Gordon.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks lovely in white.

Nice work.

Robbie


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job. When I read about the white wheels on a white car I though nahhhhh, but it really suits them.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

Superb


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Baz, looks pretty good with the white alloys.:thumb:


Cheers Rob 



ads2k said:


> Looks like a great finished job, I would have done the wheels in black  after having the bonnet vents done in black to match the front grille/lower bumper, just seems to notlook right to me :lol:
> 
> Great job, and some very cheeky finished pics


ha ha there seems quite a divide with the wheels lol, yeah I had fun with the finished pic's there was talk about me on the top of the van & garage roofs but I declined, as I'm sh*t scared of heights ! :lol: cheers mate



GSVHammer said:


> Nice job. When I read about the white wheels on a white car I though nahhhhh, but it really suits them.


Thanks, I quite like em' looks all WRC like 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunnuing


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work awesome car


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

really nice love the details on it that have been done
the bonnet and wheels look real good


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks great in the pics, and great in the metal too, might I add..


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks stunning in white and especially with the white wheels.

Heard you got yourself one too Arun, hope you're liking it.

Chris.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Chris, not sure I ever did reply to your pm from August, sorry.

Yes, you're quite right, I chopped in the R26.R for one. Very very good cars, these RS's


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely car, great job but boy some of those pictures are terrible! Sorry!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Arun said:


> Hi Chris, not sure I ever did reply to your pm from August, sorry.
> 
> Yes, you're quite right, I chopped in the R26.R for one. Very very good cars, these RS's


There's just so many of them around:thumb: I would definately considor one if I where to change the EVO though.
Have just seen you own thread, looks good.

Chris.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

weemax said:


> Lovely car, great job but boy some of those pictures are terrible! Sorry!


Cheers mate glad you enjoyed the detail. Don't apologise it's all good, as for the pics everyones entitled to their opinion dude I'm not going to apologise for taking some "different" pics for a change, I try something different some work some don't, experimenting I love it 

Cheers
Baz


----------

